# 2014 New Year's Resolutions



## Zeotor (Dec 30, 2013)

What are your 2014 New Year's resolutions? Feel free to post both cubing and non-cubing ones.

See if you met your goals from last year.
2013 New Year's Resolutions


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2013)

BLD: Do well in comp.
Everything else: stop practicing.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

Have an epic showdown at US nats 2014 with Kevin for the 4x4 WRs.

Edit: Actual goals, so that I can feel good/bad about myself next december.

2x2: sub-2, actually practice.
3x3: sub-8, NAR (avg)
4x4: sub-30, WR (both)
5x5: sub-1:10, actually practice
pyra: sub-4, learn moar methods
get good at skewb and learn BLD

I'm certain that in the events that I practice I'll exceed the goals by far, and in the ones I don't, I'll completely fail.

Life resolutions:

- Practice technique (piano) consistently, have my grade 10 technique learnt.
- Do more stuff with people.
- Spend more time with my family.
- Once my TTG (celiac thing) is normal, start doing more excercise.
- Get really good at trombone, be able to play the wrecking ball duet with my band teacher.
- Not look at this post until next December.


----------



## violinoman18 (Dec 30, 2013)

learn full eg for 2x2
learn 2 look oll and 1 look pll for 3x3
sub 1:30 for 4x4
become sub 10 pyraminx


----------



## Username (Dec 30, 2013)

Have fun at EURO2014
Pyra sub4 official average
Top50 sum of average ranks
Clock sub9 official average
3x3 sub 10 global average


----------



## rj (Dec 30, 2013)

Be a better cube referrer
Get consistent sub-20
Always sub-2 on 4x4
Love Weilong even more

Figure out how to dual-boot ubuntu on a cr-48


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2: Learn Ortega and sub 5
3x3: sub 15, learn full oll
4x4: sub 1:30
5x5: Get one
3Bld: Consistent success
OH: sub 40


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2: Smash WR and put it at something that isn't gonna be touchable for a while.
3x3: Sub 9 official average.
4x4: Sub 38 official average.
Hopefully branch out into more events...

IRL: 
1. Work out heaps.
2. Be able to hold a handstand for at least 1 minute and do 10 handstand pushups.
3. Get my fricken drivers permit and license. It's just embarrasing now.
4. Originally I had get a job on my list, but I got a stay at home job a few weeks ago 
5. Be a slightly more pleasant person.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 30, 2013)

3x3 Learn full OLL
2x2 CLL for 2x2
3x3 learn Coll
Sub-11 3x3 avg5 official


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2: Sell mine
3x3: subKim
4x4: Sub45
5x5: Sub1:20
6x6: sub3:00
7x7: Sub3:30
OH: Sub15

IRL:
Get license
-learn to park
Be more accepting to people I highly dislike(rj)
get raise to $9.00/hr pls


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 30, 2013)

Gonna be super ambitious, last year I smashed all my goals.
3x3: Sub 13 
4x4: Sub 45
5x5: Sub 1:30
6x6: Sub 3
7x7: Sub 4:30
Learn some algs: COLL, WV and such.

Edit (02/03): Need to add some irl goals.
Get fit .
Don't be annoying.
Catch up on my endless list of TV shows.
Get better at Project M.
Go to a Smash tournament. 
Make friends.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 30, 2013)

Square-1 WR


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 30, 2013)

cube less
lose weight
make money
keeping all above resolutions


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> get raise to $9.00/hr pls



What's minimum wage in your state?


----------



## szalejot (Dec 30, 2013)

3x3: learn full OLL, sub 20 avg5
3x3BLD: be sub2 with at least 80% efficiency
4x4 - buy and learn
6x6 - buy and learn
7x7 - be sub 10 (i am 13-16 mins right now)


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 30, 2013)

- 3x3: sub 11
- 2x2: sub 3.5
- learn blind
- go to a competition


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What's minimum wage in your state?



$7.25, I make $8.50


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 30, 2013)

Did horribly for last years resolutions, so I'll make these easy. 

Sub-9.5 3x3 avg5, sub-10.5 avg12
Practice mega more, relative to 3x3.
Cube less.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 30, 2013)

Learn to control my nerves in comp. 
9-11 3x3 avg
Sub 1:15 avg on 5x5


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

3x3: sub-15
3BLD: sub-minute (single at the very least)
Make NMCMLL recog guide that's easy to follow, learn said system and become equal speed with NM blocks as with matching.


----------



## Applecow (Dec 30, 2013)

3bld sub30 single and sub30/low30 mean.
4bld nr
3x3 sub10 avg


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2013)

0x0: Find, I lost it. Oh, there it is!
1x1: Build and solve sub 0.1.
2x2: Learn CLL and the other PBLs. Become sub-10.
3x3: Get a sub-25 PB and sub-40 averages. Learn full PLL. Learn another method.
4x4: Solve by memory in sub 5 (for end of 2013). For 2014: Greatly improve reduction (sub 2 at the least) then learn Hoya/Yau.
5x5: Get one and solve by memory in sub 4:30.
Cuboids: Learn basic solving method.
Pyraminx: Learn PTT (Permutation of Top Triangle, there's probably a proper name for it). Become sub 20.
Megaminx: Learn to solve (not sure how fast as I don't know the general speeds).
Bandanging Cube DIY set: Have fun.

Buy many more twisty puzzles and keep an interest in them.
Go to a competition just for fun.


----------



## Richy (Dec 30, 2013)

Go to a comp
2x2: Sub-4 global average.
3x3: Learn full OLL and consistent sub-12 average. Sub-9 single
4x4: Practice and at least consistent sub 1:30
5x5ractice and sub-3:30.
OHractice and sub-28 global average, sub-20 single
Blind: Practice, get a higher success rate (now probably 5% because of execution) and hopefully sub-5.
Feet: Practice and NR average.
Clock: Buy one and practice.
Skewb: Practice, get a better one and sub-12.
MBLD: Try 2/2 and if someday get a success try higher ones.
Pyraminx: Sub-6 would be awesome.
4X4 BLD: Learn to do it.
FMC: Sub-28, learn how to create commutators.
Square-1: Sub-40

Other: 
1.Create 00-99 PAO list and try to memorize a deck of cards.
2.Get an average mark at school higher than 9.5 out of 10.
3.Get a lifeguard title.


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2: Get a non-broken one, sub-5
3x3: 18 avg
4x4: 1:10 avg
3BLD: 2 minutes
4BLD: Try again
Sq1: Learn to solve it
Skewb: 12 avg
Go to a competition

Real life:
Be more social
Get a learner's permit once I turn 15
Get a job (maybe)
Qualify for sub seeding at 2015 Peachtree Road Race
Take SAT again, 2300+


----------



## tjp8153 (Dec 30, 2013)

3x3: Finish learning Full OLL - Get sub 20
4x4: Sub 1:30
BLD: Consistent successes under 5 min
OH: Sub 45
Buy a 2x2, 5x5, Pyraminx, and some sort of cuboid.
Learn to solve them.


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2013)

Cubing:
2x2: sub-4 with Ortega/CLL
3x3: sub-12 with ZZ, maybe learn some ZZLL (a set or two)
4x4: sub-1, maybe sub-50
OH: sub-20
BLD: sub-2
Square-1: sub-30
4BLD: sub-15? idk, definitely success though
5BLD: success, probably sub-45
MBLD: 10/10
Go to two comps

Non-cubing:
Pass all GCSEs with at least 8 A/A*s


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Randomno said:


> 0x0: Find, I lost it. Oh, there it is!
> 1x1: Build and solve sub 0.1.
> 2x2: Learn CLL and the other PBLs. Become sub-10.
> 3x3: Get a sub-25 PB and sub-40 averages. Learn full PLL. Learn another method.
> ...



Ummmm... some of these don't make much sense. Learn CLL before PBL (ortega)? Why would you want sub 10 and learn cll? You need to be at least sub 5 first to learn CLL, so if you want sub 10 remove CLL, or change it to sub4. Lol. 

And for pyraminx, you should be sub 20 with no algs (monkeydudes method), probably in about ten minutes, not a year xD


----------



## rj (Dec 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 2x2: Sell mine
> 3x3: subKim
> 4x4: Sub45
> 5x5: Sub1:20
> ...



This makes me happy.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Ummmm... some of these don't make much sense. Learn CLL before PBL (ortega)? Why would you want sub 10 and learn cll? You need to be at least sub 5 first to learn CLL, so if you want sub 10 remove CLL, or change it to sub4. Lol.
> 
> And for pyraminx, you should be sub 20 with no algs (monkeydudes method), probably in about ten minutes, not a year xD



They aren't really in order, just stuff to get done by the end of the year. I'm pretty slow on the 2x2 because of algorithm execution.

I'm not sure why I said sub-20 for the Pyraminx. My PB is 25 seconds but I've only recorded a time twice. And the goal isn't necessarily in a year.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Cubing: 
2x2: Improve a bit
3x3: Global sub 12.5
4x4: Global sub 45
5x5-7x7: whatever
OH: Get decent
Feet: NRs
FMC: lol
Pyra: Sub 4 NR average
Clock: Sub 8 NR average
Square-1 Global sub 20
Megaminx: Get into the top 100
Skewb: Start practicing and get me average down to sub 10
3BLD: NR, get more accurate
4BLD: AsR, global sub 3:30
5BLD: AsR, global sub 7:30
MultiBLD: Improve at it and get sup 17 points
Overall: 
Go to more comps, be the Asian Champ for 1 event (if Asian Champs gets held this year)
Stop failing at comps


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Dec 30, 2013)

Learn full cll
Sub 2.5 2x2
Sub 15 3x3
Sub 1:20 4x4


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 30, 2013)

Cubing:
- 2x2 get a non-DNF average IF I go to comp
- 3x3 get past sub-16 barrier
- 4x4 sub-1 average of 12
- 5x5 sub-3 single
- megaminx lube and tension it properly and get decent at it I suppose
- don't buy too many new cubes

IRL:
- do not get pregnant again
- get babies to sleep through the night (hopefully before end of January actually)
- make daughter practice violin and piano regularly
- potty train son
- read Bible regularly


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 30, 2013)

3x3: Get less sup10s and get faster at roux for lulz. 
3BLD: Sub 30 average with (at very least) 65% accuracy by the end of the summer holidays. 
4BLD: Do more


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 30, 2013)

Get a less embarrassing official clock average
Podium in European Championships
NR in skewb
Solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded
Do well in matriculation exams


----------



## tx789 (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2 finish learning eg-1 sub 3
3x3 sub 15 is my current goal could do a lot better also lean coll and some ols mainly wv
4x4 catch up to kiwicuber. Even those I'm 30 seconds slower currently.
5x5 whatever
6x6 around dene's speed
7x7 same as above
Pyraminx sub 5 and learn something like keyhole I use lbl and average 9
Megaminx sub 2
Skewb sub 10
Clock whatever
Square 1 whatever
Oh sub 25
Feet same as 4x4 

Bld learn m2 algs and r2 ones sub 2 3bld. 4bld and 5bld success


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cubing:
2x2: CLL, 1-look, Pay attention to other methods, sub-4
3x3: Relearn OLL, Efficient cross, become very good at ZZ, sub-11
4x4: Learn More LL cases, Sub-1
5x5: Learn Last 2 edges cases, sub-2
6x6: sub-3:30
7x7: sub-5
BLD: have a better success rate
OH: Sub-30
Megaminx: Sub-1
Pyraminx, Sq-1, and Skewb: Learn better methods
Find a puzzle that takes longer 2 months to solve (Helicopter cube took me that long)
GO to more competitions.

IRL:
Get accepted to a good college
Get a Job
Make stronger relationships with my friends


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2013)

-sub 11 official 3x3 avg
-sub 50 official 4x4 avg
-1300+ powerlifting total in the 181lb class
-Surpass my conventional deadlift numbers with sumo deadlift
-Get a better front squat to back squat ratio
-Noticeably fix my anterior pelvic tilt


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 30, 2013)

3x3 avg nar

4bld wr


----------



## rj (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, and not get so annoyed at kclejeune.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 30, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Square-1 WR



I suppose I should add more to this. Average sub-2 at 6x6.


----------



## typeman5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sub 15 on 3x3 or sub 12


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 30, 2013)

NEW ALGS/METHOD:
2x2: Better PBLs, Full CLL
3x3: Better PLLs, Full COLL
Pyraminx: More advanced method (dont know which one yet)
Megaminx: 4-Lock LL
OH: Full PLL
BLD: M2 Edges
Square-1: Just learn some algs to get faster
Skewb: Full "Everything else after solving the first layer"

TIMES: (for home PBs Ao12)
2x2: sub 3
3x3: sub 10
4x4: sub 38
5x5: sub 1:22
6x6: sub 2:36
7x7: sub 3:48
Pyraminx: sub 5
Megaminx: sub 1:18
OH: sub 30
Square-1: sub 26
Clock: sub 14
Skewb: sub 5
Feet: sub 3:00
BLD: sub 3:00

TIMES: (Home Single-PB)
MBLD: 6 Points
FMC: 34
4BLD: Success


*OFFICIAL:*
Go to a lot of competitions, break PBs, break NRs and HAVE FUN !!


----------



## Riley (Dec 30, 2013)

Going to be less ambitious than I was last year...

5BLD success in comp
Sub 9 official 3x3 average
Sub 2.8 official 2x2 average
3BLD official - just do well


----------



## Ollie (Dec 30, 2013)

4BLD and 5BLD WRs
Practice much less, but still compete.
Retire after Euros, if I go.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2013)

Sub 45 official bld single some time this year.
Sub 13 3x3 average.


UPDATE:
Sub 13 average twice in January in comp so done.
I give up on the sub 45, not because of lack of progress, lack of motivation. I've done under 30 solves in the 66 days so far this year, and if we exclude the first 14 days then probably under 10. Got bored of blind so won't be practising for this one.


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2013)

I will go with the same ones as last year:



samkli said:


> 3x3: get faster
> 4x4: get faster
> 5x5: get faster
> 6x6: get faster
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 30, 2013)

- Compete in 6x6x6 (and not DNF the average)
- Learn an actual pyraminx method and be decent with it (sub9? lolol)
- Get an official sub 11.5 3x3x3 average
- Get an official sub 1:35 5x5x5 average
- Get an official sub 4:45 7x7x7 average
- Get both skewb NRs at least once


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarah, learn one flip and you'd struggle to be sup-9 

I was sub 5 within a few hundred (roughly 300) solves. Some people have different progression rates, but as long as you practiced properly (analyzing flaws, inspection) you would likely get that resolution in a day


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 31, 2013)

Smash the pyra WR avg 3-4 times. 
single would be nice too, but with 7 move minimum solutions....


----------



## giorgi (Dec 31, 2013)

break all of the Georgian NR-s


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2013)

SUB 10 3X3 AVERAGE


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: Find my missing piece.
3x3: Become sub-14/15 and learn full oll
4x4: Sub 1:20
7x7: Buy one


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: Improve my official average
3x3: Finish OLL, it's getting embarrassing. I've been cubing 5.5 years. Sub 12 global average
4x4: Sub 55

Also, learn to properly lube/tension puzzles other than 3x3. I always make Chris Olson do it.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 31, 2013)

Actually cube


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> - Compete in 6x6x6 (and not DNF the average)



I feel your pain.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cubing:
- Square-1 WR or NAR Oops, I jinxed it.
- sub-nats cutoffs for 6x6 and 7x7 and silly feet

IRL:
- Make a new intro for my vids
- Don't eat too much
- Be proficient in Python, Java, HTML, and CSS
- Learn C++ and Javascript
- Participate more in English class
- Make USAMO
- Overall, learn from my mistakes this year.


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmm 
Cubing:
2x2- finish CLL, sub 3 official average
3x3- Learn WV, MW, and COLL. Sub 9.50 official average, sub 7.77 single (YOURE GOING DOWN CHRIS)
4x4-ehh sub 45?
5x5- make sure Chris doesn't upload the video of me failing hard and getting 2:59
Skewb: sub 10 gogogogo
OH: sub 30?

IRL: Maybe get better grades this semester.. 
Get drivers permit/license before Chris


----------



## Mikel (Dec 31, 2013)

Quit cubing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 31, 2013)

eat more pie.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 31, 2013)

Fantasy Cubing win..


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: Sub-2, learn EG-1, and hopefully EG-2
3x3: Sub-9
4x4: At least sub-45
5x5: At least sub-1:35
Pyra: Practice moar, sub-5
Mega: Practice moar sub-1:30
OH: Just...no
Skewb: Sub-10
BLD: Get my second success

Real Life stuffs
Get better at cello
Get better at swimming
Stop being a lazy *** at Chinese school
Get better at not failing in math comps
Be more social
Try not to get sucked into LoL
Stop procrastinating


----------



## Sahnguini (Dec 31, 2013)

Sub 18 OH
Sub 12 TH 
Practice 5x5
Learn more WV. Learn diff COLL. Learn all OH pll(7 left). Learn OH COLL. 
For life: get a 2000+ on SAT
Manage time better.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Have an epic showdown at US nats 2014 with Kevin for the 4x4 WRs.
> 
> Edit: Actual goals, so that I can feel good/bad about myself next december.
> 
> ...


 
Your 3x3/4x4 goals seem a little difficult....


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cubing-related: 
sub-10 average on 3x3
sub-55 avg. on 4x4
sub-1:40 avg. on 5x5
BLD - get a sub-4 success

Non-cubing related:
Enjoy berklee college of music! (i was accepted this month)
Become a nicer person in general - i pissed off a lot of people this past year, some intentionally and some not; I want to become a more likable person. I know I can do it, but it's gonna take lots of time and effort.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> Your 3x3/4x4 goals seem a little difficult....



pshht, last January I averaged 50 on 4x4, now I'm like 32-33. A 4 seconds difference is easy peasy.

Many of my real life goals are much harder...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 31, 2013)

Official Goals:
2x2 - sub-3.5 Average
3x3 - sub-11 Average
4x4 - sub-40 Average
5x5 - sub-1:20 Average
6x6 - get a good 6x6 (sub-2:30)
7x7 - sub-3:30 Average
OH - sub-20 Average
BLD - sub-2 success and get a Mo3
Feet - sub-1:30 Average
FMC - sub-35
Pyra - SR baby
Sq1 - sub-25 Average
Clock - SR baby
Mega - sub-1:40 Average
Skewb - sub-6 Average
4x4BLD - sub-10 
5x5BLD - success
MultiBLD - at least a 5-point success

Overall goal - take away every Minnesota State Record that Chris has.


----------



## MM99 (Dec 31, 2013)

Main Cubing goal is to be sub 15 with ZZ.. long road ahead as I just learned it on christmas


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> 2x2 - sub-3.5 Average





TheDubDubJr said:


> take away every Minnesota State Record that Chris has.



wat


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> pshht, last January I averaged 50 on 4x4, now I'm like 32-33. A 4 seconds difference is easy peasy.
> 
> Many of my real life goals are much harder...



Just don't beat 3x3 NAR...


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2 Sub 4 average
3x3, consistent sub 15
4x4 sub 1:10
5x5 sub 2 
6x6 get one
7x7 get one

Life goals:
Strait A's again
get permit
.. Yeah


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 31, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> 2x2 - sub-3.5 Average
> 
> Overall goal - take away every Minnesota State Record that Chris has.





yoshinator said:


> wat



SR is sub-3.5 if I am not mistaken :3


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> SR is sub-3.5 if I am not mistaken :3



It's also sub 2 XD

But sub 3.5 is sub me.. Yeah don't practice 2x2 plz


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: learn CLL
3x3: learn full PLL and improve at F2L
4x4: sub 2.30
square-1: sub 20 + advanced cubeshape
pyraminx: learn good method + sub 15
BLD: learn and succes

Go to my first competition


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3 OH WR average or single, 
3x3 NR and sub 7.9 avg12
4x4 - sub 32 avg12
5x5 NR and sub 1:15 avg12 
6x6 sub 2:20 avg5
7x7 sub 3:30 avg5
3BLD sub 2 
4BLD - succes
2x2 - full EG and sub 2.5 avg 1000
pyraminx - podium


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 31, 2013)

Learn bld and get fast

3x3 at least sub 14, if not sub 13
4x4 get really fast, I just got one a week ago so can't really say any numbers
Other puzzles- get and learn them


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3: sub 20 ao50.
3BLD: 90% success rate (don't care about times).
Get into FMC.
2x2/4x4: improve times but no target.
5x5/6x6: learn more efficient methods.
Buy fewer puzzles.
IRL: be a nicer and less stressed-out person and a good dad.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Since 3x3 is the only one I speedsolve, 
1) Get sub 20.
2) Learn full OLL 
3) Improve cross/f2l

Real life:
Stop the habit of leaving all my school stuff under my desk.


----------



## already1329 (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: Sub-3, sub-3.7 official average
3x3: Sub-11, sub-11.6 official average
4x4: Sub-45
5x5: Sub-1:40


----------



## theen (Dec 31, 2013)

Sub 20 on 3x3


----------



## andojay (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3: sub30 with practice 
3bld: success with and without looking
2x2: care a little more 
5x5: sub4

maybe go to Euros...

Be more active
Start moving forward in life (maybe move out of home)


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> 2x2: Sub-2, learn EG-1, and hopefully EG-2
> Real Life stuffs
> Get better at cello
> Get better at swimming
> ...



WTF this is me only piano and violin instead of cello. Like it's completely me. Except your cubing goals are faster.
I call hacks. He's reading my mind. Or maybe it's an Asian thing. Math comps, string instruments, socializing, chinese school, and LoL. Although swimming not so much.


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 31, 2013)

Cubing
- General: Practice regularly.
- 3x3x3: Know full PLL; know full OLL; Get a sub-20 average of 12.
- 2x2x2: Start.
- 4x4x4: Sub-2:00 average of 5.

Non-cubing
- Read ten fiction books.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 31, 2013)

Top 25 sum of average ranks. All goals are official averages.
2x2: sub4
3x3: sub10.5
4x4: sub40
5x5: sub1:20
6x6: sub2:30 idklol
7x7: sub3:45
OH: sub17
Pyra: sub3.75
SQ-1: sub25
Clock: sub15
Mega: sub1:30
With feet: compete
Skewb: sub9? idklol
BLD: sub1:30
FMC: sub40 I guess


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> WTF this is me only piano and violin instead of cello. ...Except your cubing goals are faster. ...Although swimming not so much.


It's me as well, except for most of it


----------



## AntFu (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: Learn EG1, be sub-3 and learn 1-looking
3x3: Complete 1-look PLL, be sub 30
7x7: Be sub-15
BLD: do the memorization
OH: Parctice


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: lol maybe pracice some more?
3x3: sub 12
4x4: sub 50
5x5: sub 1:15
6x6: sub 3:30
7x7: sub 4:30
3BLD: sub 2
4BLD: get a success

by December 2014


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> It's me as well, except for most of it


Ow. Ok then 70% of it is me, give or take a few.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: sub-4
3x3: sub-8/sub-faz
4x4: sub-40
5x5: sub-1:30/SubSirWaffle
6x6: sub-3:00
7x7: sub-3:30
Pyra: sub-7/subKim (lolol)
Mega: Sub 1:00
OH: sub-20

all the blds: actually succeed more

3x3: finish learning OLL, some ZBLL, some OLLCP, some VLS, some VHLS, all of WV, and get fazter.

IRL:
Practice my piano technique so that I can play this stupid Sunshine Etude.
Improve newbality so I'm no longer newb
beat Conard at reciting the first 50 digit of pi in less than 5.85 (WTF)
Get license.


----------



## carbon131 (Dec 31, 2013)

to get sub 10 avg and learn the 4x4x4


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 31, 2013)

Cubing:
2x2: sub 3.5, learn CLL/EG1/anti CLL, official sub 4 average
3x3: sub 10 ao100, consistent sub 13, official sub 14 average 
OH: sub 17, consistent sub 20, official sub 20 average
4x4: consistent sub 1, official sub 1
5x5: sub 1:40
6x6: sub 3
7x7: sub 5
Pyra: sub 7, learn another method that isn't LBL
Mega: actually practice, sub 2 min
Clock: sub 10
Skewb: sub 8
BLD: get success

go to comps
organize comps
don't fail in comp
be officially faster than Keaton in something other than 2x2 and 6x6 single (lol)

Life: 
don't die from stress and other college stuff
get into preferred admit
get higher than B in all classes
figure out how to study


----------



## cityzach (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking through the 2013 Resolutions thread, I was mad at myself for not leaving any goals in there 

Cubing:
3x3: Sub 9 single (still need sub 10 though)
4x4: Sub 48 avg
5x5: I dont think i'll be able to beat my current comp PBs for a while, but I guess my goal will be to try and beat them 
6x6: sub 3:30 mean
7x7: Actually get a mean for once 
OH, Pyraminx, Skewb: idc, just get comp PBs

Real life:
Learn to get girls
Become as strong as Mike Kotch (not srs, but become stronger)


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2 : learn ortega or something really easy haha
3x3 : Learn one alg set min, try more methods, sub-15 avg CFOP. Try FMC. Get under 40. Go to all CA competitions if possible. sub 10 single.
4x4: sub - 2 maybe.
5x5: solve it more than 10 times in one day.

IRL: hold a 4.0 next semester and the one after that.
not waste my life.
Find the secret to not procrastinating.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cubing:
Stop till May 2015

IRL:
Do my next favourite thing after cubing, studying all the time


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: sub 2.50 global avg sub 1.60 PB avg
3x3: sub 8.50 global avg sub 8 PB avg
4x4: sub 40 global avg sub 35 PB 
5x5: sub 1.20 global avg sub 1.10 PB avg
7x7 sub 5 global avg sub 4.30 PB avg
OH : sub 18 global avg sub 16 PB avg
Mega : IDONTEVENCARE
pyra : maybe sub 5.50 global avg sub 4 PB avg
( re) Learn BLD 

Non cubing
Get better grades


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> be officially faster than Keaton in something other than 2x2 and 6x6 single (lol)


----------



## CubezUBR (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3 sub 15
4x4 learn a speed method and get sub 1:30 (can anyone direct me to a page)
5x5: stop being as quick as 4x4
not be so exited about new cubes,
not waste money on more cubes
sit down and time averages properly instead of in bed using phone
not cube in school as much 
go to competitions and have fun but not be annoyed when i inevitably fail. (wow i spelled that word right first time)
not boast to my friends
not tell girls that i cube until they know me
stop rambling on.
happy new year guys.

i wont say much for IRL because most of it is personal, but
get better grades in school
not waste money
keep room tidier 
be more social
stop breaking stuff!
stay out of trouble


----------



## Sessinator (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3: Sub 11 average, beat official PBs for both single and average
3BLD: Sub 40, switch to comms (at least for corners), DNF less in comp, sub 50 official single 
Maybe pick up some more events...perhaps try my hand (ha) at OH for fun since it looks awesome or 4BLD because why not. 

-Go to Nats (hopefully)
-Successfully organize a competition this spring (planning underway  )
-Have fun


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2: Sub 3.5 I guess.
3x3: Sub 10 consistently
4x4: Sub 45?
5x5: idk sub 1:30?
6x6: Sub 3
7x7: Sub 4:30
OH: Just don't be bad

IRL
Be more social
Start Working out
Keep up grades and stuff.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 31, 2013)

Cubing:
Sub-9 3x3 single
Sub-50 4x4 average
Sub-3:00 6x6 average
Sub-15 Skewb average
Sub-9 Skewb single
Sub-14:00 on 4x4 BLD
Learn 5x5 BLD
Improve BLD memo
Try to organize a comp

IRL:
Learn to play guitar, and start a band or two
Go to at least one rock concert
Make more Vine videos
Lose some weight
Get a job!!!


----------



## Chree (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3 - Sub 20 official ave
4x4 - Sub 1:20 official ave
5x5 - I dunno... stop sucking at it?
BLD - 1 official success is all I need to be happy.
OH - Personal retribution.

Real Life:
Exercise more.
Cube less (unless there's an upcoming comp)
Learn to make Andriod apps.
Learn an instrument. Probably piano.
Get promotion.


----------



## saollomon (Dec 31, 2013)

Learn Gc and Gd.
Sub 25 on the cube.
Memorize the last heli cube algs.
Finish my website which can be found here: thewayofthecube.comule.com


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2013)

andojay said:


> 3x3: sub30 with practice
> 3bld: success with and without looking
> 2x2: care a little more
> 5x5: sub4
> ...



I agree with all these things


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Let's see
2x2- sub 4.5 I guess
3x3-sub 20 
4x4-learn better edge pairing
Clock-get an original rubiks clock and sub 10
Square 1 -sub 25-30
Pyra-sub 6-7 learn 1 flip


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

2x2 - Get sub 3-4 second average. Plus learn full EG.
3x3 - Make top 100 with zz method
4x4 - Get a sub 40-50 second average and find a fast way to apply zz in my 4x4 yau solves.
Megaminx - Break national record single plus average. (sub 1:30)
Pyraminx - Get sub-5 average plus make top 100.
Puzzles-get at least two puzzles for each one of these categories.
3bld - work on memo so I can actually memorize the cube.
Sq-1 - get one & learn
Skewb - get one & learn
5x5+ - Make top 100 in my country(not that hard when no more than 30 people are registered for the events)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

3x3 - Finally learn OLL then Sub-11 and both NRs
4x4 - Sub 40 improve my NRs
5x5 - Mod one successfully and Sub-1:30
6x6 - Sub-3
7x7 - Sub-4
Mega - Finish learning my last layer algs and Sub 1:20
SQ-1 - Learn how and then Sub 25
Pyra - Actually learn a method and not come last at nats again (even with PB average)
Clock - Relearn and sub-12
Feet - Sub-1 and OcR
OH - Get a better 2H to OH ratio (somewhere in the mid to low 20s)
Skewb - Learn and sub-10
3BLD - Sub 1:10 with 75% success rate
4BLD - Learn and sub-8, official success
5BLD - Learn and Sub-20 at home
Multi - 10 points at home
Attempt to organise a comp in wellington

Non Cubing
-Full license
-Fergs outwards climbing wall arms only
-20 second rope arms only
-Good marks at uni



tx789 said:


> 4x4 catch up to kiwicuber. Even those I'm 30 seconds slower currently.
> Feet same as 4x4



Good luck, sub-1 4x4 podium at least at next nats 
Feet probably depends a lot on my motivation to improve 



NZCuber said:


> 5x5+ - Make top 100 in my country(not that hard when no more than 30 people are registered for the events)



Sounds really difficult with NZ's 22 5x5 , 5 6x6 and 6 7x7 competitors (single not even average).


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 1, 2014)

None  happy 2014 world cuber


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 1, 2014)

Y'know, I suppose I could time an average or something this year.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 1, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Cubing:
> - 5x5 sub-3 single



Hmm... done this already on first day of the year. Next up is sub-3 Ao5 then sub-3 Ao12.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> 2x2: sub-4
> *3x3: sub-8/sub-faz*



May I ask what the heck you're thinking?


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Pyra: sub-7/subKim (lolol)



I don't see the funny part


----------



## rj (Jan 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> May I ask what the heck you're thinking?



Hey, he has years and years of experience and is sub-10, remember?


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Learn BLD, no matter how long it takes. Also Break 3x3 sub 20 single once, before halfway through August (current single 21.23)


----------



## nibble4bits (Jan 2, 2014)

- 3x3: Consistent sub-15 and learn full OLL
- 3BLD: Consistent sub-3:00 solves
- 2x2: Consistent sub-5 and maybe learn CLL
- 4x4: Sub-1:30 average (never really practiced 4x4 before )
- Go to a comp, meet other cubers and have fun


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 2, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hmm... done this already on first day of the year. Next up is sub-3 Ao5 then sub-3 Ao12.



Ok, I guess this year is starting off nicely for 5x5... already done sub-3 Ao5 as well. Maybe I should aim a little higher heh... like sub-2:30? I wasn't expecting this though because before today I didn't have any sub-3... in fact sub-3:30 was good. Then all of a sudden sub-3 isn't so hard?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

Username said:


> I don't see the funny part



I find it funny that he thinks sub-7 and sub-Kim are synonymous when they are not even close.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 2, 2014)

3x3: sub-11.5 overall average, official sub-11 average and sub-9 single
skewb: sub-15?? actually practice some
4x4: sub-55 average
pyra: sub-8 average
OH: sub-18 average, official sub-19 average and sub-16 single, learn some COLL and OH PLLs
mega: sub-1:30 average, get an official average
sq-1: sub-35 average, get an official average (make cutoff and don't dnf)
have fun at comps

maintain 4.0 in 2nd sem of this year, no more than one B in 1st sem of next year
be nicer to people i don't like/be less obvious in my not-liking of them
procrastinate less/start hw before 5:00 every school night
sleep before 12:30 am at least 4/5 school nights each week


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 2, 2014)

Sub 5 2x2, sub 20 3x3, sub 1:30 4x4, sub 3 5x5, sub 6 6x6, sub 10 pyraminx, sub 50 
OH, Sub 5 BLD (and higher efficiency!)
I also want to be able to compete in all events (except maybe 4BLD, 5BLD Multi BLD)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

2x2: Do some 2x2, learn eg, sub-3 or 2
3x3: Sub-10 is probably possible (I avg 16.5)
3x3 OH: Sub-20 maybe 
4x4: Sub-50 would be nice
5x5: Sub-1:45
6x6: Sub-3:30
7x7: Get one, idk what is possible, maybe sub-5
Pyraminx: Sub-5 is probably possible 
Megaminx: Sub-1:30
Square-1: Sub-25
3BLD: Sub-1, probably switch to 3-style
4BLD: Sub-5, switch to comms
5BLD: Do it, sub-10 maybe
MBLD: Maybe 5/5 I only have 5 3x3s
FMC: Sub-25 PB, do at least one attempt per month
Skewb: Sub-10
Clock: If I can get a Rubiks, sub-15; else, I probably won't practice
Go to some competitions, maybe US Nats

IRL:
Straight A's
Don't let cubing prevent me from A's, but still practice a lot
Do well in Robotics
Learn more programming
Read more
If I take the ACT, 31 or greater (I got 28 first time)


----------



## rybaby (Jan 2, 2014)

2x2x2: Learn full CLL, sub-5
3x3x3: Use full CLL with Waterman, Learn some redge algorithms. Sub-15 averages.
4x4x4: Actually learn a method (maybe my Waterman hybrid). Sub-1:30.
5x5x5: Again, learn a method. Just be able to comfortably solve.
3BLD: Learn TuRBo to use with 3OP. Sub-3:30.
3OH: Sub-45. I don't practice much...
MBLD: 3 cubes.
4BLD: A success. 
Skewb: Sub-7 or top 100.
Clock: Figure it out without help. Sub 30? Idk good clock times.
Sub-40 Official FMC.
Make it into the second round of something at every competition I go to.

Life:
Do well in school-- don't let cubing interfere.
Read books.
National Merit Scholar Semi-Finalist. 2200+ SAT.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 2, 2014)

No big goals from me, I'll be happy if I improve.

Learn full WV
Beat all of my PBs in the events I care about (3x3, OH and all the BLD events)
Hopefully go to Euro 2014 and at least one National Comp.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 3, 2014)

Youcuber2 said:


> Start Working out



Lifetime? xD


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hmm
> Cubing:
> 2x2- finish CLL, sub 3 official average
> 3x3- Learn WV, MW, and COLL. Sub 9.50 official average, sub 7.77 single (YOURE GOING DOWN CHRIS)
> ...



Okso basically done with CLL a few days after I posted this. Just 4 more T algs


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 5, 2014)

Learn 2x2 CLLs
Learn 3x3 COLLs 
Come top ten in first Copetition


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally stop taking "pauses or breaks" with cubing, and get sub 15.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2014)

Cry less.


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 5, 2014)

2x2: Sub-3 and Learn Full EG
3x3: Sub-12, and full OL
3x3 OH: Finally get State Record, Learn COLL and some ZBLL
4x4: Sub-50
7x7: Sub-5
BLD: Learn BLD
Megaminx: Sub-2


----------



## Eleanor (Jan 5, 2014)

2x2: Sub-10
3x3: Sub-30
4x4: Sub-2 minutes
Pyraminx: Sub-10


----------



## moralsh (Jan 5, 2014)

My ambitious goals, don't know if I'm gonna have time for them all, I'll be happy if I achieve 2 or 3 and walking on clouds if I get them all 

3BLD: Mo3, sub 2 consistently 
4BLD and 5BLD: first step, just do it, second step, get NR
MBLD: Get at least 4-5 points, try 10 cubes, get NR
sub 20 3x3x3 Ao5 at least at home
FM: less DNFs, sub 35 single, sub 40 Mo3
Rest: just get better


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 5, 2014)

Ooppsss it's almost 2015:
Clock sub 7.5 global average
Dominate Africa
Get fat
Get into Bath uni


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 5, 2014)

2x2 - sub3 learn CLL
3x3 - sub11
4x4 - sub 45
5x5 - sub 1:40
6x6 - sub 3:30
7x7 - sub 5
3BLD - learn M2. Be sub 3 maybe
OH - sub 19
Megaminx - get one
Sq1 - get one
Feet - sub 1:10

Work out more than i do now


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

rj said:


> Be a better cube referrer
> Get consistent sub-20
> Always sub-2 on 4x4
> Love Weilong even more
> ...


i want consistent sub-20 too


----------



## rj (Jan 8, 2014)

rj said:


> Be a better cube referrer
> Get consistent sub-20
> *Always sub-2 on 4x4
> Love Weilong even more*
> ...



These are done. 
new:
Get a mega
Get a skewb
Turn 13.


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

rj said:


> These are done.
> new:
> Get a mega
> Get a skewb
> Turn 13.


What?!? You're going to give up loving the WeiLong even more!?
(also, on topic, I've changed some of my goals (like getting sub-1 on square-1 in a year... I've now got to beat someone to sub-45) and made some of them a bit clearer)


----------



## rj (Jan 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> What?!? You're going to give up loving the WeiLong even more!?
> (also, on topic, I've changed some of my goals (like getting sub-1 on square-1 in a year... I've now got to beat someone to sub-45) and made some of them a bit clearer)


I love the WEilong more every day, I just loved it some more this year, so I can chack that off.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 8, 2014)

rj said:


> These are done.
> new:
> Get a mega
> Get a skewb
> Turn 13.



Isn't the last one a little inevitable?


----------



## JackJ (Jan 8, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Isn't the last one a little inevitable?



No, he could die.


----------



## kcl (Jan 8, 2014)

JackJ said:


> No, he could die.



But then he would still be 13.. Just kinda.. In a casket


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2014)

JackJ said:


> No, he could die.



Nicely done indeed


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

JackJ said:


> No, he could die.



I gotta say, not dying sounds like a good idea, I'm going to add that to my list of resolutions for the year.


----------



## rj (Jan 9, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I gotta say, not dying sounds like a good idea, I'm going to add that to my list of resolutions for the year.



Good grief, does everything I say have to turn into an argument...


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

rj said:


> Good grief, does everything I say have to turn into an argument...



It shouldn't. You could die though it would be super unlikely.(no offense)


----------



## rj (Jan 9, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> It shouldn't. You could die though it would be super unlikely.(no offense)



I'm kinda notorious, though. Non taken.


----------



## JHLuka (Jan 9, 2014)

3x3:
- Improve F2L (always)
- Relearn some algs for PLL
- Get sub 20 =D
(- If sub 20 is achieved, I will go for sub 18 at the end of 2014, because I'm not that for away from sub 20 right now.)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 14, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Official Goals:
> 2x2 - sub-3.5 Average
> 3x3 - sub-11 Average
> 4x4 - sub-40 Average
> ...



Since I have no more competitions this year, I am going to update this to what I succeeded in! :tu

2x2 - 3.05 Average :tu
BLD - I got a Mo3 but so close on the sub-2 single (2:01) 
FMC - 23 single lel <3 (30.67 mean)
Pyra - took both SRs away from Chris :tu
Clock - I did have both SRs for a bit 
Mega - practiced a lot more than expected and got a 1:21 average
Skewb - lol didn't know how far skewb would get
5x5BLD - first success ever, in comp at US Nats 2014 (after so many close fails)

Close Goals
3x3 - 11.43 Average
7x7 - 3:34 Average :tu
Sq1 - 25.78 Average


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm bad at this...



Sa967St said:


> - Compete in 6x6x6 (and not DNF the average)


 Yeah, but it was a terrible average.


Sa967St said:


> - Learn an actual pyraminx method and be decent with it (sub9? lolol)


 Nope.


Sa967St said:


> - Get an official sub 11.5 3x3x3 average


 Nope.


Sa967St said:


> - Get an official sub 1:35 5x5x5 average


 Nope.


Sa967St said:


> - Get an official sub 4:45 7x7x7 average


 Nope.


Sa967St said:


> - Get both skewb NRs at least once


 I had single by default for about 2 months. Not exactly an accomplishment.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 15, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> eat more pie.



achieved.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 15, 2014)

> 2x2 get a non-DNF average IF I go to comp


Didn't go to comp.


> 3x3 get past sub-16 barrier


Wow, it's nice to look back and see what it was like just one year ago. I didn't realize I had improved as much as I have. Now I'm sub-15. It's more than I hoped for.


> 4x4 sub-1 average of 12


Nope.


> 5x5 sub-3 single


Yup. Made it to sub-3 Ao5 but didn't practice much.


> megaminx lube and tension it properly and get decent at it I suppose


Nope, and nope.


> don't buy too many new cubes


Yup, only made one cube order the whole year. 2 new cubes - Moyu pyraminx and Aolong v2.



> IRL: do not get pregnant again


Yup, thank goodness.


> get babies to sleep through the night


Yup. Nowadays they actually sleep from 8pm to 9am. 13 hours!!


> make daughter practice violin and piano regularly


Violin nope. Piano yup.


> potty train son


Yup. Thought it would never happen.


> read Bible regularly


Nope.  But memorized the whole book of Ephesians.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 15, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Didn't go to comp.
> 
> Wow, it's nice to look back and see what it was like just one year ago. I didn't realize I had improved as much as I have. Now I'm sub-15. It's more than I hoped for.
> 
> ...


Good job! Also based on your 4x4 times, I bet you could get to averaging about 2:45 in a month or so if you practiced a lot.


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2014)

Username said:


> Have fun at EURO2014 YES
> Pyra sub4 official average YES
> Top50 sum of average ranks YES
> Clock sub9 official average NO, 9.00 FML
> 3x3 sub 10 global average YES




Meh.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Cubing:
> 2x2: Improve a bit *yup*
> 3x3: Global sub 12.5 *yup*
> 4x4: Global sub 45 *nope*
> ...



:/


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2014)

Aww poo I forgot to do this. Kind of a shame because this was a damn good year for me (Both cubing and IRL).


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2014)

Cubing:


TDM said:


> 2x2: sub-4 with Ortega/CLL


no


> 3x3: sub-12 with ZZ


no


> maybe learn some ZZLL (a set or two)


no


> 4x4: sub-1


Yes!


> maybe sub-50


no


> OH: sub-20


Not yet, but there's still time!


> BLD: sub-2


no


> Square-1: sub-30


no


> 4BLD: sub-15?


no


> definitely success though


no


> 5BLD: success


no


> probably sub-45


no


> MBLD: 10/10


no


> Go to two comps


Yes

Non-cubing:


> Pass all GCSEs with at least 8 A/A*s


7 A*s, 3 As 

4/16, I didn't really practise any events other than 3x3/4x4/OH (and 5x5 a bit, but I had no 5x5 goals)


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 15, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> cube less
> lose weight
> make money
> keeping all above resolutions



couldve lost more weight, but I've definitely cubed less and made/saved more money


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 15, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> 3x3: Get less sup10s and get faster at roux for lulz.
> 3BLD: Sub 30 average with (at very least) 65% accuracy by the end of the summer holidays.
> 4BLD: Do more


Got faster at roux, but epic fail at everything else. 

Sub 30 BLD and sub 10 ZZ will probably go on my 2015 list.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 15, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2: Smash WR and put it at something that isn't gonna be touchable for a while. *Nope*
> 3x3: Sub 9 official average. *Nope*
> 4x4: Sub 38 official average. *Nope*
> Hopefully branch out into more events... *I guess I did
> ...



Sigh.


----------



## Chree (Dec 15, 2014)

Chree said:


> 3x3 - Sub 20 official ave *Nailed it... 16.58*
> 4x4 - Sub 1:20 official ave *Def... 1:00.49*
> 5x5 - I dunno... stop sucking at it? *I think so? I average 1:52-1:56 now. So I suck less, at least*
> BLD - 1 official success is all I need to be happy. *Official success? No.*
> ...



It was a good cubing year. I even get to start 2015 by hosting a comp. IRL was questionable.



Rubiks560 said:


> Sigh.



Congrats on the internship


----------



## Torch (Dec 15, 2014)

Torch said:


> 2x2: Get a non-broken one, sub-5 *Yes*
> 3x3: 18 avg *Yes*
> 4x4: 1:10 avg *No*
> 3BLD: 2 minutes *No*
> ...



Hmm, not too bad. I met my 2x2 and 3x3 goals, which are the only events I care about.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 15, 2014)

cityzach said:


> Cubing:
> 3x3: Sub 9 single (still need sub 10 though)
> 4x4: Sub 48 avg
> 5x5: I dont think i'll be able to beat my current comp PBs for a while, but I guess my goal will be to try and beat them
> ...



3x3: 9.18 single, close enough
4x4: smashed it
5x5: nope
6x6: 3:32 mean, close enough
7x7: success haha
everything else: got some PBs, so I'm satisfied.

Non cubing goals are still a work in progress


----------



## Randomno (Dec 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 0x0: Find, I lost it. Oh, there it is!



*** lost it again.



> 1x1: Build and solve sub 0.1.



I might manage this soon cos Cubicle.



> 2x2: Learn CLL and the other PBLs. Become sub-10.



I started learning CLL (before Ortega, c'mon Rami it's simple logic), and I'm definitely sub-10 now (without CLL).



> 3x3: Get a sub-25 PB and sub-40 averages. Learn full PLL. Learn another method.



I'm not sure I realised I had a whole year for 3x3. I have a sub-25 Ao5, and a sub-30 Ao100, so I definitely met those. Learning full PLL? Nah, slow U perms after slow T perms are better. I learned the sexy method.



> 4x4: Solve by memory in sub 5 (for end of 2013). For 2014: Greatly improve reduction (sub 2 at the least) then learn Hoya/Yau.



I solved by memory in sub-8 last month. The other target, no way. I've only ever done 1 timed 4x4 solve.



> 5x5: Get one and solve by memory in sub 4:30.



I got one, I can't solve it in an hour though and just made it into a santa hat pattern.



> Cuboids: Learn basic solving method.



Yusssssss I did this.



> Pyraminx: Learn PTT (Permutation of Top Triangle, there's probably a proper name for it). Become sub 20.



I still only know 2 LL algs, and haven't really ever timed Pyra. I got a sub-20 single at UKC.



> Megaminx: Learn to solve (not sure how fast as I don't know the general speeds).



I can sub 5 it when it goes alright... Pretty pro.



> Bandanging Cube DIY set: Have fun.



No way, I pressed the pieces in too hard and haven't got some of them out after a year.



> Buy many more twisty puzzles and keep an interest in them.



I got several interesting puzzles, Fisher Cube is very fun.



> Go to a competition just for fun.



I think at this point I was thinking there wasn't much point going to a comp if you weren't very fast compared to most others there. I've been to UKC, and I'm still waiting a few more days for Oxford Winter. Maybe I'll get sub-9 at Pyraminx during that time. 

Obviously I took a long break from serious cubing during 2014, but I still did quite well with this. I'll have to use this to figure out some better goals next year.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> 2x2: Sub-2, learn EG-1, and hopefully EG-2


Close, but no. I have a pretty good ao12, though, like 1.4x, so I'm happy with that. I also still only know CLL.


> 3x3: Sub-9


Got faster, like sub-9.5 now. But no


> 4x4: At least sub-45


Yep 


> 5x5: At least sub-1:35


Almost there. Only started improving when I got an AoChuang.


> Pyra: Practice moar, sub-5


I average like 4.8-4.9, so I guess.


> Mega: Practice moar sub-1:30


lol i quit


> OH: Just...no


yeah... no


> Skewb: Sub-10


I'll take sub-7


> BLD: Get my second success


Yeah, I have WAY more than 2 successes.

Real life stuff!


> Get better at cello


sure


> Get better at swimming


Yep.


> Stop being a lazy *** at Chinese school


Still am.


> Get better at not failing in math comps


quit math comps lel


> Be more social


Definitely am 


> Try not to get sucked into LoL


I'm haven't played it, so yeah.


> Stop procrastinating


Getting better.

So overall, meh.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

I didn't do one last year, since I was inactive for so long. But here's my 2014 New Years Resolution:

Cubing:
2x2 - Learn EG-1
3x3 - Sub 12 Average of 100
4x4 - be Sub 40
5x5 - be Sub 1:20
6x6 - get one that I'll actually practice with
7x7 - " "
3BLD - Have at least a 90% success rate.
OH - Be sub 20

IRL:
Continue to develop music career. At least 3 live venues weekly for at least a year contract each.
(Wife's love)²
Move to mainland (sick of expensive living here in the 808State)

Good Luck, future pdilla. I believe in you!

Love,
2014 pdilla


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow.



What is MW? Never heard of it


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is MW? Never heard of it



Magic Wondeful


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Magic Wondeful



Oh that. I never thought people actually learnt that (I do know one case from that though )


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 18, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Magic Wondeful



Where do you learn this set?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Where do you learn this set?



http://cubefreak.net/speed/advancedf2l/mw.php

The images don't work so do the inverse alg to setup the case I suppose.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> http://cubefreak.net/speed/advancedf2l/mw.php
> 
> The images don't work so do the inverse alg to setup the case I suppose.


Page with images


----------



## Chree (Dec 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Page with images



Dude, I've been waiting forever to see images of these cases. Thanks so much!

Edit: Immediately copied into a Word document for reformatting.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

So F2L + OLL is either MW, VLS, or OLS?


----------



## Chree (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> So F2L + OLL is either MW, VLS, or OLS?



I think it's that MW, WV, SV (Summer Variation), and VLS/RLS are all subsets of OLS. Each orients the last layer while solving the final F2L slot. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Learning WV wasn't that hard and practicing it is easy. Might tack on MW to my 2015 resolution.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 23, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 3x3 OH WR average or single * [YES]*
> 3x3 NR and sub 7.9 avg12 *[ NO]*
> 4x4 - sub 32 avg12* [NO]*
> 5x5 NR and sub 1:15 avg12 *[NO and YES]*
> ...



Could have been better, but I don't care.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

beat 3x3 record [yes]
15.11


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess I was a bit too ambitious.... or too lazy :/



FaLoL said:


> NEW ALGS/METHOD:
> 2x2: Better PBLs, Full CLL // Good PBLs but not from diff. angles, 16/42
> 3x3: Better PLLs, Full COLL // Learnd some new PLLs, nope 0/42
> Pyraminx: More advanced method (dont know which one yet) // Still use just keyhole
> ...


----------

